# My fist watch parts pens that I cast



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 30, 2013)

Here is my first attempt at making and casting watch parts pen blanks, at least the first that I am willing to show. The casting material is Epoxy and at the time I had no pressure pot. 

I have a pressure pot that I just finished, it has held a little under 50psi now for about 2 days without losing any pressure, it is now ready to go. 

I did make a "regular" watch parts blank but I wanted to do something a little different. I used cartoon characters, mostly Disney and Warner Bros. I have several more in the works with some other characters but I will wait until I get hem done, don't want to ruin the suprise.

Suprizingly I had only one or two bubbles that I had to fill, I hope that gets better with a pressure pot.

Here is what I have:
Betty Boop done in Jr Gent, Gold
Bugs Bunny done in a Elegant Sierra, Gun Metal and Chrome
Goofy done in a Elegant Sierra, Gun Metal and Chrome
Mickey Mouse done in a SN Gent (Timberbits) Gold
Mickey Mouse done in Jr Gent, Chrome
Mickey Mouse done in a Elegant Sierra, Gun Metal and Chrome
Mickey Mouse done in a Elegant Sierra, Gun Metal and Chrome
And finally a standard watch parts pen with an Elgin pocket watch dial done in a Nouveau Sceptre, Rhodium and 22kt Gold 

Let me know what you think, if you see something that I can improve on let me know I am always ready to learn and get better.

Thanks, Mike



most


----------



## keithlong (Oct 30, 2013)

They all look good to me.


----------



## ossaguy (Oct 30, 2013)

Those look awesome!




Steve


----------



## SteveJ (Oct 30, 2013)

So your first attempt was EIGHT watch part pens out of epoxy?  WOW.  They look great.  Are the tubes painted?


----------



## deemka (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow those are awesome. I ordered a box of watch parts a few days ago and will be making my first pens in this style soon. This style is called "steampunk" by the way  great job


----------



## johncrane (Oct 31, 2013)

Fantastic job Mike! they look Awesome Mickey Mouse is my favorite


----------



## Crickett (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Mike,

Those turned out awesome, great watch faces on all of them!  It gets rather addicting, doesn't it! :wink:


----------



## OZturner (Oct 31, 2013)

Mike, You have Hit a Home Run.
Fantastic Themes, Incredible Blanks
Terrific Pens to complement the Blanks.
Congratulations.
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Oct 31, 2013)

deemka said:


> Wow those are awesome. I ordered a box of watch parts a few days ago and will be making my first pens in this style soon. This style is called "steampunk" by the way  great job


 
Dema, Like you,I am inspired to try these, but I am not aware of any source for watch parts in Australia. Are you prepared to share where you order yours from?
Regards,
Brian


----------



## deemka (Oct 31, 2013)

OZturner said:
			
		

> Dema, Like you,I am inspired to try these, but I am not aware of any source for watch parts in Australia. Are you prepared to share where you order yours from?
> Regards,
> Brian



Ebay my friend. Use steampunk watch parts as search criteria ..


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 31, 2013)

*The tubes are painted*

Yes, my tubes are painted. I used enamel spray paint. Depending on the paint I used one sometimes two coats. I let them dry a day or two before I started gluing the parts on. And them waited AT LEAST two days before I cast. On my first batch I re-glued on some parts or added parts and didn't wait to cast. 

I had  heated the epoxy to get it thin and it caused it to setup REALLY fast. The CA glue was still out-gassing and it caused lots of bubbles. Those are the ones that I refered to that I said "at least the ones that I would show" they were trash.

Mike



SMJ1957 said:


> So your first attempt was EIGHT watch part pens out of epoxy? WOW. They look great. Are the tubes painted?


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 31, 2013)

Dema is right about finding parts on eBay and I have got some there. I actually went around to thrift shops, flea markets, etc and bought old watches and just took them apart. You get pieces that are hard to find then when you buy the small "packs" of parts off eBay. I can usually buy old watches for 25 cents to $1 cheaper if you buy everything they have. 

I like taking some of the watch bridges with the jewels in them and file the back down to get it thin enough, especially the more ornate ones. I think it adds a lot to it.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 31, 2013)

Those pens look great. You really have the lines on these pens down. They all look like they are turned just as they should be. Very nice job...


----------



## Dalepenkala (Oct 31, 2013)

Great looking pens!  Great job!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 31, 2013)

Great group of pens.


----------



## paintspill (Oct 31, 2013)

those are crazy awesome. i am so trying that. having just got my pressure pot set up. i see a few classic mickeys in the mix. hope they were already broken


----------



## Pitoon (Oct 31, 2013)

great job on those blanks!  how long did it take you to find those watch kits.


Pitoon


----------



## healeydays (Oct 31, 2013)

Great looking pens.  As for watch parts, I bought watch movements in bulk from Bulgaria off Ebay.  My wife thought I was nutz doing it.  Do you know what 1500 watches look like and how long it takes to take them apart to get at all the good parts?  Got a task till the next millenium...

Mike B


----------



## deemka (Oct 31, 2013)

healeydays said:
			
		

> Great looking pens.  As for watch parts, I bought watch movements in bulk from Bulgaria off Ebay.  My wife thought I was nutz doing it.  Do you know what 1500 watches look like and how long it takes to take them apart to get at all the good parts?  Got a task till the next millenium...
> 
> Mike B



Lol. Wow. I only bought 50oz but this is crazy... Haha. Good luck, send some this way if you get tired of taking them apart


----------



## healeydays (Oct 31, 2013)

Dema,

        If you need a few, he still has more.
A Lot of 3500 Pieces Russian Soviet Women's Watch Movements Steampunk Art Part | eBay


----------



## evan bahr (Oct 31, 2013)

Fantastic pens!


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 31, 2013)

"great job on those blanks! how long did it take you to find those watch kits.
Pitoon "

Most of the Mickey Mouse and other cartoons I got off eBay. It took awhile you have to be patient if you want to get them cheap. First off I usually only bought broken watches, so they are cheap anyway. Second try and find a seller that has many listing and that way you can combine shipping. 

The Bugs Bunny, Goofy etc are a little harder to get as not too many get listed. But the Mickey Mouse watches have 300-400 new listing every day. Also I try and get the watches that the "arms" are the hands on the watch. 

I have been picking them up for a couple months now but still have not been able to find a Mickey Mouse from Fantasia with the Sorcerer...

Mike


----------



## Deadhead (Oct 31, 2013)

All of them; very cool.


----------



## triw51 (Oct 31, 2013)

Mike love the work just my 2 cents but why have one of the hands in front of the face?  To me that seems to distract from the purpose.


----------



## healeydays (Oct 31, 2013)

triw51 said:


> Mike love the work just my 2 cents but why have one of the hands in front of the face?  To me that seems to distract from the purpose.



I think I can answer that one.   Most of us that create watch blanks set the time to 5:00.  Why, because as the great Jimmy Buffet says "it's 5 o'clock somewhere"...  

Fins up...


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 31, 2013)

Mike got it right, it's 5 o'clock somewhere... But it does hide the face, so on the Mickey and others with faces I have had to quit doing that.


----------



## healeydays (Oct 31, 2013)

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Mike got it right, it's 5 o'clock somewhere... But it does hide the face, so on the Mickey and others with faces I have had to quit doing that.



Once I explain that to folks, I've never had an issue.  Once and awhile someone might ask for a specific time which means something special though...


----------



## cschimmel (Nov 1, 2013)

I haven't turned it yet but Is the one on the far right the Sorcerer?



Indiana_Parrothead said:


> "great job on those blanks! how long did it take you to find those watch kits.
> Pitoon "
> 
> Most of the Mickey Mouse and other cartoons I got off eBay. It took awhile you have to be patient if you want to get them cheap. First off I usually only bought broken watches, so they are cheap anyway. Second try and find a seller that has many listing and that way you can combine shipping.
> ...


----------



## navycop (Nov 1, 2013)

You mentioned getting the watches "whole" and taking out the gears. Is there a way to just buy the gears and faces?


----------



## Pitoon (Nov 1, 2013)

navycop said:


> You mentioned getting the watches "whole" and taking out the gears. Is there a way to just buy the gears and faces?


 
you can buy just the gears and what nots.....just do a search on Google for steampunk watch parts.  you can usually buy the parts in a small dime bag by weight.  

or

buy from ebay.  you can find some really nice old stuff there.

Pitoon


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Nov 1, 2013)

*That is the one*



cschimmel said:


> I haven't turned it yet but Is the one on the far right the Sorcerer?
> 
> That is the Sorcerer, there are lots of them but hard to come by at a cheap price. The one on the far left is very hard to get also, a vintage Steamboat Willie. I have a 90's version that I am going to do, but the one you have is a late 60's I think. The cheapest I have seen those for is about $50.
> 
> ...


----------



## healeydays (Nov 1, 2013)

navycop said:


> You mentioned getting the watches "whole" and taking out the gears. Is there a way to just buy the gears and faces?



There are people that make a pretty good business on watch faces and gears.  People will buy that way as for a nice sierra blank, I might need the gears and parts from 3 watches.

  The things you need to be aware of is how big a dial face you can use.  Too small gets lost on the tube and then you have the issue of only using small gears that would have been in that size watch, too big wraps around the tube too much.

  Also remember that you need to be able to bend the gears and dials and some are very brittle and won't easily bend without alot of heat applied to them.

Mike B


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Nov 1, 2013)

There seems to be two gears in every watch that are VERY hard and brittle. The one is the gear that is attached to the main spring and the other is the gear that meshes to it. Like you said they do not bend without a lot of heat. 

There are many parts in a watch that just can't be used for watch parts pens, these gears, the crowns, many of the small shafts with gears on them, the main spring case and many parts of a pocket watch are just too big. I usually put those in a seperate bag and once I get enough I list them on eBay and sell them off. I let people know that they are bigger parts and anyone making watch parts pens would realize that anyway from the pictures. I don't get much for them but it is better than throwing them away.


----------



## deemka (Nov 1, 2013)

navycop said:
			
		

> You mentioned getting the watches "whole" and taking out the gears. Is there a way to just buy the gears and faces?



I bought 50oz bag of gears and parts for $13 on ebay.


----------



## healeydays (Nov 1, 2013)

Dema,

            How much of the 50oz was usable for you?

Mike B


----------



## deemka (Nov 1, 2013)

healeydays said:
			
		

> Dema,
> 
> How much of the 50oz was usable for you?
> 
> Mike B



I havntt received the package yet. Ordered about a week ago and its coming from Europe. I will let you know once i do. But for $13 if i get enough for two pens that's fine wits me. 50oz is about 3 pounds so i would assume there is more than a couple pieces. And also there are no housing just gears and faces etc.  takes forever for international shipping..

Edit: i made mistake. The package i ordered is 50 grams not oz...


----------



## Wright (Nov 3, 2013)

Very nice watch parts pen. Yellow background is a little harsh. Great job though!!!


----------



## ladycop322 (Mar 16, 2014)

OMG!  How awesome!  I cannot wait to try it!  Thank you for displaying such beautiful work


----------



## sdivot (Apr 14, 2014)

Can you folks tell me the best way to attach the watch parts to the tube? A specific type of glue? Do you then put a top coat of anything on the whole thing before you you pour the casting?  I'm going to be doing a few of these watch part pens soon using painted tubes and also tubes covered with carbon fiber. 
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Apr 14, 2014)

Just use CA glue, no need for any top coat before you cast. Make sure to give the glue a good 12-24 hours to dry and off gas before you cast, if you don't it will create bubbles.

Mike


----------



## Whitehat1994 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hopefully I can learn to do watch part pens!


----------



## deemka (Apr 14, 2014)

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Just use CA glue, no need for any top coat before you cast. Make sure to give the glue a good 12-24 hours to dry and off gas before you cast, if you don't it will create bubbles.
> 
> Mike



What do you mean off gas before you cast. Like vacuum the ca before using it?


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Apr 14, 2014)

When the CA dries it puts off gas which is probably water vapor. You don't have to put it in a vacuum chamber but just make sure it is good and dry before you cast it. 

Mike


----------

